# Ohio SLOBS!



## pymybob (Apr 21, 2016)

Got into a hot bite last night (Northeast Ohio) and my daughter performed admirably! Good job kid!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Apr 21, 2016)

Nice blacks.


----------



## Fire1386 (Apr 22, 2016)

Very nice, those will taste very good.....


----------



## Jim (Apr 25, 2016)

Awesome job!

Next time I'm in Akron you will have to take me crappie fishing!


----------

